# Help me name my characters.



## Hellsingkitten (Jul 25, 2016)

I have recently obtained these two characters and I cant decide what name to give to either of them. Anyone have some good name ideas?

1: ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(new)2:?


----------



## Hellsingkitten (Aug 5, 2016)

I think I may end up going with Sarin for the croc. But still don't know about the fishy cat.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 5, 2016)

The cat I'd say puppeteer, but you're looking for a real-ish name I guess. Maybe puppet (too predictable)?

OH WAIT

Knitten!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 5, 2016)

Fishface and Krokko.

Bob and Dave.

Charles and Mamba. Mamba meaning crocodile in Swahili.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 6, 2016)

Dave.  Call the cat Dave


----------



## Zigario (Aug 11, 2016)

Fuppet.


----------



## Storok (Aug 11, 2016)

I would call the first one Jackson and the croc looks like a james


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

THE CAT ONE IS SO CUTE I WOULD BYE HIM IRL


----------



## Hellsingkitten (Aug 11, 2016)

I have finally decided on a name for the saber boar crock. Hes gonna be called Tabun.

The names I have received for the fishy cat are definitely interesting. ^.^
I have been thinking of naming the cat Chips (Like "Fish and Chips") but, I'm really not all too sure about giving it that silly name or not.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 11, 2016)

_Furry McFurface!_
...never mind. i'm a month too late.


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 11, 2016)

Herring bone or herring for the cat?


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

where did you get/come up with the idea for the fishy cat


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 11, 2016)

Dr. CabooseJuice is all i could come up with


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

call him kittychumpaws


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 11, 2016)

Cornelius.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

how bout chumbucket


----------



## Hellsingkitten (Aug 11, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> where did you get/come up with the idea for the fishy cat


I actually got the mitten cat in an OTA trade from them: Userpage of yuckyfriends -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 12, 2016)

Hellsingkitten said:


> I actually got the mitten cat in an OTA trade from them: Userpage of yuckyfriends -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


hes sssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooo COOL
i wish i had him


----------



## Hellsingkitten (Aug 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> hes sssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooo COOL
> i wish i had him


Thanks. >w<
I really love his design and I think the Fish head puppet hands are so cute.

The artist also made this for me on one of their streams XD
www.furaffinity.net: Fishing for a Laugh By: yuckyfriends by Hellsingkitten


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 12, 2016)

Hellsingkitten said:


> Thanks. >w<
> I really love his design and I think the Fish head puppet hands are so cute.
> 
> The artist also made this for me on one of their streams XD
> www.furaffinity.net: Fishing for a Laugh By: yuckyfriends by Hellsingkitten


aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww thats super cute


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 12, 2016)

how did you contact him and whats your FA


----------



## Hellsingkitten (Aug 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> how did you contact him and whats your FA


They were having an OTA open for it that I stumbled upon as a watcher of theirs, they accepted my offer out of the bunch and that is how I got the kitten.
You can maybe contact them via notes if you wish to talk with them, I know they aren't doing commissions at this time but I am sure they will be online relatively often.

This is my fa: Userpage of hellsingkitten -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Bloof (Aug 14, 2016)

I know you probably don't want to name a cat after a word that could mean something bad, but if those were actual fish heads, I would name it Catty, which means marked by or arising from malice, or like a cat . I mean no offense if you don't like that idea.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 14, 2016)

#1. Mr. Lister the Fisher Fister
#2. Croc 'n Rocks


----------



## Hellsingkitten (Aug 15, 2016)

Bloof said:


> I know you probably don't want to name a cat after a word that could mean something bad, but if those were actual fish heads, I would name it Catty, which means marked by or arising from malice, or like a cat . I mean no offense if you don't like that idea.


Yes, I imagine those would be actual fish heads and no offense taken ^.^ it is a creative idea for a name.


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 15, 2016)

Fisht


----------



## Bloof (Aug 16, 2016)

Hellsingkitten said:


> Yes, I imagine those would be actual fish heads and no offense taken ^.^ it is a creative idea for a name.


Thank you. I hope you find a name for your cat soon.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 23, 2016)

gaybo


----------



## Hellsingkitten (Oct 13, 2016)

I now have a new character in need of a name. T.T halp


----------



## Sl0shy (Oct 14, 2016)

do you even /try/ to help yourself before asking the community for help?


----------



## Hellsingkitten (Oct 15, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> do you even /try/ to help yourself before asking the community for help?


Mmhm, just curious about others opinions on names. Though I guess I could just delete all this if it is bothersome. T.T


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 15, 2016)

Hellsingkitten said:


> I now have a new character in need of a name. T.T halp


Axel, like the Axolotl. But why make it cat faced, axolotls are adorable enough? (just my opinion)


----------



## Newcomer (Oct 15, 2016)

How bout Chummy and Catfish?


----------

